# Carbon Collective Wash Mitt ....



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Carbon Collective Wash Mitt -

*What Is it ?*

Large Wool Wash Mitt


Cost - £16.99

*What Was I testing it on ?*

Audi Q5

*First impressions - *

Very Large wash mitt of great quality - very fluffy and very soft ... The lambswool was of a cream and orange colour.



Comparison Between Mitt and Microfiber mitt



*First use - *


Mitt resting on bucket to see size

I washed the mitt under the tap in a bucket to make sure that any stray hair was washed away ...

Using a clean shampoo mix the Mitt was inserted into the liquid and immediately you can see how much water is carried in it - i used it as a glove in the first instance but imo felt quite heavy and preferred using more as a "sponge style grip" -







It glided over the paintwork easily and felt like it would leave no marring

*Pros -*
Size 
Quality 
Softness

*Cons*
Size ( imo a little to large as it sucks the water from the bucket) I would prefer a smaller size)
Glove fit - Imo I would prefer a pad style rather than glove style

All in All if you are after a large Lambswool wash mitt then this must be up there with the best of them ...

Thanks to Carbon collective for the supply of the Mitt

http://carboncollective.eu/shop/?product=mammoth-wash-mitt-two-tone


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

They definitely look the part!


----------

